# Getting ready for retirement. Looking at health plans



## sam1954 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'll be eligible for Medicare in September 2020.  Starting to look into Medicare Supplemental plans and am looking for info/help. I'm in Minnesota.  
Was hoping that anyone who has actually gone through the experience of applying for Medicare and finding a supplemental health insurance plan might be able to help me.  Signing up for Medicare Part A looks pretty straight forward, but it's sorting thru all the choices for B, D supplemental plans (Medicare Advantage?) that doesn't look easy. Currently on my employer's health plan, but I'll have to drop that when I retire (of course) and go to a private supplemental health plan (like UCare, Humana, Medica).


If anyone can share their Medicare Supplement plan coverages I'd appreciate it.  I'm concerned about pre-existing condition coverage, prescription drug plans.


----------



## Chucktin (Oct 17, 2018)

I've been advised locally, to look at traditional SS retirement + a Medigap policy. Worth a look certainly.


----------



## Chucktin (Oct 17, 2018)

By the by I signed up for Care+, a statewide HMO provider. Plan is pretty good, but I've heard about better local Doctors then the one my Care+ suggested (he's not Americised, resd heavy acent) . So I'm switching to a PPO plan and looking for a Sports -  doctor and to pick and choose Cardiologist, Urologist, Opthomologist, etc.


----------



## sam1954 (Nov 18, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> I've been advised locally, to look at traditional SS retirement + a Medigap policy. Worth a look certainly.


You may be right. I was originally looking at a Medicare Advantage plan, but now I'm looking closer at Original Medicare and Part D combined with a Medigap supplement (plan G). The big downside in both HMO and PPO plans is a restrictive network.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 18, 2018)

there can be a lot more issues then a restricted network  with many advantage plans . my advice always is , if you can afford medicare and a medigap plan , even  if it is a high deductible F-PLAN ,   then don't consider a medigap plan . you have loads of people who regret taking an advantage plan instead , you have very few with medicare and a supplement who wish they had an advantage plan ...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 18, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> there can be a lot more issues then a restricted network  with many advantage plans . my advice always is , if you can afford medicare and a medigap plan , even  if it is a high deductible F-PLAN ,   then don't consider a medigap plan . you have loads of people who regret taking an advantage plan instead , you have very few with medicare and a supplement who wish they had an advantage plan ...



Here, quite the contrary is true.  Many people in NM have switched over from high-priced Medigap plans to our less expensive excellent local Advantage plan.  What's true in one locale   isn't necessarily true in another.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2018)

I may come to regret my choice but I only need to live with it for a year.

The advantage plan that I've selected includes my PCP and all of the hospitals in my region.

Some of the copays are higher with this plan than others but if I'm fortunate to have one good year on the plan the saving will more than offset the cost for years to come.

I think that the plan will suit my needs because I do not travel and I do not intend to seek any cutting-edge technology/treatments or drugs to extend my life other than what would be available to me locally.

One thing that I think people should do before selecting any supplemental Medicare plan is to spend some time understanding exactly what Medicare itself will cover.  I've found that many of the plans offered are more smoke and mirrors than actual enhancements to basic Medicare coverage.

_"My mama told me, "You better shop around (Shop, shop), Don't let the first one get you ..." _- Berry Gordy Jr. / William Robinson Jr.


----------



## GreenSky (Nov 19, 2018)

OMG!  You're looking at plans for 2 years for now. 

I suggest you don't bother until about May or June 2020.  It's really not rocket surgery.

Rick


----------

